# Racing Pigeon Found



## Telessa (Dec 22, 2008)

I found a racing pigeon that was witnessed to have been hit by a careless driver going well over the speed limit right near my house and then died. Of course he was lost. The neighbors said that he was around all day and was really friendly. They were waiting for me to get home to do something with it. Unfortunatly, it chose to hang out by the road and lick the salt.


I called the number of the AU website for this club code, but the club in Marlboro MA seems to no longer be in operation and the phone number is now for Sears.

I tried to post to the 911pigeon yahoo group, but it wouldn't let me. 
Perhaps someone here is part of that yahoo group and can post it for me?

Here are the details.

AU WIPC 2006 94 There was also a strange band on his other foot that I have never seen or heard of before. It was a removable band and only said Bricon 3000+ on it and was black.


----------



## Telessa (Dec 22, 2008)

*Bricon*

I see now that the Bricon 3000+ is a chip band for clocking. I guess that will not help us find the owner and let them know what happened to their racer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you for reporting the bird. Let me have a look and see if I can come up with a club for you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These are the closest clubs I could find. They are IF clubs (http://ifpigeon.com/), not AU clubs. Unfortunately, the AU makes it very difficult to search anything on their web site. If you wanted to call them again tomorrow, they can probably tell you the closest AU club. Usually, when a club breaks up, the members go to other clubs near by. Some of the people listed below MIGHT know of someone who the bird could belong to. I know that I know most of the pigeon flyers within 75 to 100 miles of me, so these guys might too. 
It's up to you how much time and effort you want to put into tracking down the owner and it's possible that you won't find the owner.
In any case, as a pigeon fancier myself (and racer) I appreciate you making the effort at all. Lots of people won't. 

MNH Manchester Racing Pigeon Club (32 miles from Marlboro)
Scott Melancon .............................(978)649-6094
473 High St. Dunstable, MA 01827


SSF South Shore Pigeon Flyers (40 miles from Marlboro)
Damian LeVangie ..........................(781)843-2168
71 Tremont St., Braintree , MA 02184


----------



## Telessa (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Lovebirds, I only know to come here as I get all my information on my own homing pigeons from this site. I will probally try the numbers you found and see if any of them know what happened with that club.


----------

